# Tasting Session Evening at Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (9/3/17)

*Join us tomorrow evening upstairs at Sir Vape for our Juice Tasting Sessions.

FRIDAY 10TH MARCH 2017
6PM - 9PM
SIR VAPE - SHOP 1 COWEY HOUSE, 136 COWEY RD, MORNINGSIDE, DURBAN
We have over 13 new juices that we need your feedback on.

FREE JUICE TASTING, FREE COFFEE, FREE WICKING & WIRE, FREE LAUGHS & MORE ...

Retail shop will be open and our ever popular Frankie's Pop will be on sale for the non coffee lovers 

See you there!!!*

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Schnappie (9/3/17)

@Stosta can you hook me up with a job so I can move to the coast and attend all these juice tasting evenings??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

